# Tortured Because of Christ's Name (Testimoney)



## Raj (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorimaya: A Daring follower of the Lord Jesus Christ

Gorimaya is not with us today but she will be remembered for her courageous faith and commitment to serve the Lord. She was a living legend for the new generations. She will remain alive in our memories for her bold decisions to follow the Lord. 

Her background: She was born in a high caste Hindu family in a district full of mountains. But came to the plains along with her husband to work and survive. She has left sons and daughters, who are married and have their children. 

Witness unto her: One day something happened that changed her, after she heard about Yeshu Masih from a friend. Gorimaya learned about Christ, the plan of God to save the sinner like her. She committed her life to the Lord after that, and began to joining a local Fellowship of believers. 

The Persecution arose: She didn’t know that if she would believe in the Lord, she would face isolation from her own family members. When her daughter in laws learned about her new found faith in Christ, they stopped giving her food and stopped washing her clothes etc. Nobody wanted to talk to her. She was treated as if she is the worst person in the family. Her own sons didn’t dare to help her openly in the family. In spite of all this, she continued to believe in the Lord and sang the songs, which she learned from the Fellowship in her village. 

Church building as my home: When Gorimaya saw continued persecution in her family, so she decided to leave them. In God’s providence, she came to a town in the plains, where she met a believer of our church, who brought her into her home and took good care of her by providing her food, shelter, clothing and medicines. 

After few days she was introduced to the church, where many hands arose to help her. She was happy to be with and around the believers. They invited her for food and shelter. She went to different homes for that but finally she decided to be in the church building. After a short discussion, she was provided a small place to live in the church premises. 

She always woke up in the early morning and prayed for believers and the ministry of the church. She took part in the Bible meetings in believers’ homes and went to spread the Gospel by distributing tracts and telling her life story in Christ. She never left the church building until her death, a few year s ago. We appreciate her faith in the Lord for which she lived and died and never compromised her faith by going back to her family.


We just thank God for her life, testimony and her bold decisions to follow the Living Lord.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this Raj. Testimonies like Goriyama's are powerful ways of encouraging one another daily (Heb. 3:13). And as the day draws near, we need it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, thanks, Raj!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 23, 2013)

How good to hear an instance of someone being forced to leave family in this present age for the sake of Christ and the Gospel, and yet in the present age finding a larger family, and in the age to come eternal life.


----------



## Raj (Apr 24, 2013)

Rejoicing in the Lord because of His saints.


----------

